# Big bass from Buck Pond



## The Pitt (Apr 7, 2012)

Decided to go fishing somewhat late in the day. Wanted to go fishing in freshwater but there isnt anything too close from where I live so I hit up Buck pond on Eglin Reservation. I honestly hate going there cause I never catch anything, I just go for the convenience. I honestly cant complain too much cause I've caught my two largest bass in FL from there. Was out there for a few hours without any luck so I was cussin and ready to call it quits. Well I was on the other side of the pond and was just messin around throwing a buzz bait across the water to pull myself to the other side when WHAM, something smashed it on open water. It starts pullin drag and the kayak around. When I got it close enough to the yak it kept switching sides on me. My 6'6" pole barely clears the front when its straight let alone with a fish cranking down on the end. I was on top a bunch of underwater stumps and I thought for sure it was going to wrap itself around one and break loose. Finally got it close enough to put my hand on its mouth and flopped it in. I didnt have a scale on me but he measured up 23".

Thanks to the random dudes for takin the picture for me.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Hey your rod holder setup is interesting. Doesn't it get in the way in front of you like that?


----------



## The Pitt (Apr 7, 2012)

The rod handle partially covers the fish finder I guess. I did wack it once before trying to make a low cast across the yak and under some brush on a bank. It hasnt bothered me yet though. Ive seen lots of kayaks set up the same way, some with the rod holders sticking up higher too.


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

Good fish congrats


----------



## screwballl (Feb 1, 2011)

I started using 7 ft. rods around the time I had my canoe and now I wont fish bass with anything shorter.
Nice bass!


----------



## The Pitt (Apr 7, 2012)

Thanks again guys. All of my rods are 7' except for the one I was using.


----------



## davdoc0011 (Nov 13, 2008)

Nice Bass man


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

nice eglin bass!!


----------



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

Nice catch!


----------



## Spectre Gunner (Sep 6, 2010)

Very nice! I used to fish the Buck pond and a few others with not much success.


----------

